# 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a new member here. I've been building customs for my Buddy L trains for the last year and a half. I originally posted my pictures on a 1/18 scale military forum. I found this forum and thought I'd share pics of my work here. Any questions or comments are welcome.


Thanks, Kevin.


There's four full pages to look at.


Link to other forum.


http://www.warbird-photos.com/gpxd/viewtopic.php?t=6203&start=0


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow...Real Buddy L!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


Do not follow the suggestion of the one poster and modify it to a BR52-Kreigslok (Differnt wheel arrangement anyhow).   I think some military modelleing companies are making German steam static kits in large scales.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.*

The only mods I plan on making are repainting the loco and and tender and putting some Union Pacific decals on them. 
I'd like to see the German trains. Do you know what scale they are? Do you have a link? 
Thanks, Kevin.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.*

Wow. Cool!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

You have to love that Buddy L stuff. I have a truck that belonged to my Stepdad that looks like a military transport. Big, heavy, made to last and to be played with. They don't make toys like that anymore. Your loco could use some body work and a good glass beading to prepare it for paint, but a cool loco none the less.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.*

I was considering having it blasted before I painted it. I don't know anyone that does that. I'm concerned about the brass parts being damaged.(Not sure blasting would hurt it.) Can't replace any parts on these. 
I've already got the decals made up. The loco and tender weigh about 40 lbs. together. They're real heavy. 
Thanks everyone. 
Kevin.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.*

I think I'd not repaint it. Leave that "patina."


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.*

Nice work Kervut!


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.*

I just posted another update on page #5 on the link above. 
I just finished my grain elevator. 
Thanks, Kevin.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.*

Make friends with an automotive machine shop. 
Use their glass bead machine. 
Either take the brass bits off or tape them up.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Kevrut,

Apparently one has to be logged onto that site to see the pixes?

Les


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000435pl2.jpg


http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000436bd5.jpg

http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000439hl4.jpg

http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000441yj0.jpg


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Scott,

Thanks for posting the pixes.

Kevin,

I've seen a shot or two of that engine before. For my nickel's worth, I wouldn't refinish it if you care about antique value.

Having said that, I really like what you're doing with it. I'm no artist or professional anything, but in some indefinable way it 'works' for me, the way you've got it set up and the general atmosphere makes the scenes 'look right'. I dunno how to say it. But, go man, you're doing something appealing.

Les


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

that stuff is not mine ......... I just linked over the picks to help you see them


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know, it's Kevin's stuff, right? And I appreciate the trouble you took for me.

Les


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll start posting pics here so you won't have to log in on the other site. (I didn't realize that you had to.) 

Thanks Les and Trains West.

Train station and loading dock.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Coal tower. 


95% done. 


This is 3 feet tall. 


Next to water tower. 


My reference pic.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Crane tower. 
This is what I started with.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

COACH & SLEEPER CAR.

I took two flatcars and converted them to coach and sleeper cars for my 3.75" troops. I made the cars out of cardboard.





COACH CAR 


SLEEPER CAR


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

BACK SHOP. 


Window frames. 


Foamboard for walls and put in overhead crane. 


Plastic sheet of brick glued to the foamboard walls.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

SWITCH TOWER.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

GRAIN ELEVATOR. 





Dimensions:
H-52"
W-33"
D-9"





Reference pic.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pixes. I like it when people show the intermediate steps. Cardboard troop cars ... hmmm, I think I'll try that on some bunk cars rather than trying to upgrade from 32 scale to 20.3. Those look real good too.

Les


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's my next project.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Greg Stevens on 01/03/2008 9:05 AM


You have to love that Buddy L stuff. I have a truck that belonged to my Stepdad that looks like a military transport. Big, heavy, made to last and to be played with. They don't make toys like that anymore. Your loco could use some body work and a good glass beading to prepare it for paint, but a cool loco none the less.


Greg,

Having done both glass beading and sandblasting, I'd like to note that, if done carelessly, it can lead to warpage of the metal and tiny dimpling (glass beading is especially famous for this). Sandblasting can leave a rough finish--though it's hard to beat for knocking the rust off. I'd investigate some means of chemical removal, first.

Les


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

kevrut

I see that you are having problems including image files in your postings. The problem is caused by the UBB/Forum Code that you're using from ImageShack, the format of the image tags isn't supported by the MLS forum software.

I assume that you are using the Quick Reply editor (i.e. located at the bottom of each topic page) at times when making replies, when you do then on the ImageShack screen make sure that you click the Thumbnail Mode "YES" option and then select and copy the code in the HTML Thumb field (reference image below) and paste it into the Quick Reply editor's content area.

When you start a new topic you'll be using the Rich Text HTML editor. You need to use the exact same code from ImageShack, but before you paste the HTML code into this editor's content area, make sure that you switch to the HTML view mode first. HTML button is located in the lower-left area of the editor area.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 1/18 Buddy L Trains & Railyard.*

Nice selction of buildings which complement your Buddy L stuff well. I imagine that with the size of these buildings, that you might run out of room soon. Thanks for posting. 

Terl


----------

